# IPAD Stock Tracking APP



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

I am looking for a stock app to use on my IPAD OS 5.1.1 original IPAD. Canadian stocks, thanks for any info. Thereare ones for OS 6 and newer but one that I have found for my older IPAD.


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

I use an app called stocktracker
You can enter in a virtual portfolio or copy the ones you have.

Also use globeinvestor for watch list and news.


----------

